# Looking for an O/head combo



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been thinking the same thing actually. A bit from left field but these Abu Alphamar combos don't seem too bad and a quick search on Google found some positive comments from owners.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-sh...d/abu-alphamar-overhead-combos-from-only-229/

Still undecided as $ is a bit tight at the moment but wouldn't mind getting one of these combos in the future.

Any Alphamar owners/users out there?

Marty


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Abu 6500C3. Bulletproof.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> ..........my loins are moistened.
> Chris


Too much detail!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a TLD15, TLD20 & TLD50, however...

Me, I'd buy a jig rod, PE3-4 if you're gunna use it from the yak. Nice and short (both mine are around 5'6"), heaps 'a grunt but retains some finesse, useful for boats too, I use mine for jigging, live baiting, trolling & throwing big plastics and poppers. Least stuffaround on the yak would be a quality thread line, pairs nicely with the jig rod & will land anything you're lucky enough to hook, you've probably already got a suitable reel in your kit. Much more waterproof than a TLD too.

That's me though.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Abu 6500C3. Bulletproof.


That would be my pick for anything up to 10kgs, which is bigger than anything I ever catch  .

I'm not fussed on the TLD's on a kayak, too heavy and wide, but the good narrow spooled jobbies are pretty expensive.


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

Have an ABU6500 and TLD 15, prefer......Avet SX as its small, metal, light and a better handle than the ABU.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> BCF have got a couple of combos on special ATM. Penn 330 GTI for $139 for club members, and a TLD25 for $199.
> Anyone use the Penn outfits, and if so, what are they like?
> Thanks,
> Chris


I use early penn OHs for my gummy rods and they are bullet proof - less shiney than a lot of new reels but have good line capacity fairly good drags ( that are both easy to replace and are cheap )

the reels I use most for my heavier yak rods are the penn 100 surfmaster 
http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Ree ... n100M.aspx
although my reels have the earlier brass spools - my guess made in the early 70s

and 501 jigmaster 
http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Ree ... nn501.aspx
again I use the earlier brass spool and it fits 300 meters of 20 lb mono

these are not level line units but at $ 50 - $ 60 second hand off ebay for bullet proof kayak reels they are perfect
no sh!tty bearings to get salt effected - easy to service or rebuild and the parts are cheap









servicing and rebuilding penn OHs are easy and it doesn't matter what size they are almost the same 
in constuction
the larger reel in the pic ( a bit big for yakking with ) is a 12/0 senator from the 60s - to rebuild that cost me in parts a bit over $100 delivered , a full set of drags carbons and steels , a full set of new screws , 1 new cromed brass ring for the opp side from the handle

I'm not sure what the later penn reels are like ( made in China ) but the early stuff is better than good


----------

